# Zufällige Verzauberungen



## Malizia (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einige Gegenstände, die scheinbar vom Spiel mit zufälligen Boni dargestellt werden. Nun sehe ich auf Buffed z.B. immer nur den Kommentar: zufällige Verzauberung. Ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature?

http://www.buffed.de/?c=530185

Andere Frage ist der Buchband des Lichtblitzes für den Paladin, den sehe ich auch nicht in der Liste der Eigenschaften...

Danke und Gruß
Malizia


----------



## Roran (23. Januar 2007)

Dann klick mal auf diese Items drauf,
zb. hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann siehste was es damit auf sich hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijota (23. Januar 2007)

Da muss ich leider sagen 

Na und???

Das erkaert trotzdem nicht warum das nicht richtig angezeigt wird, bei den alten items 

[***** der Eule], [****** des Affen] gehts ja auch.
so eine Antwort ist nicht Befriedigend und nicht hilfreich.
Eine Erklaerung wie

"Diese Items haben eine nicht feste Verbesserung einiger Attribute die unser Profiler ( NOCH ) nicht in der *.lua abspeichert und kann deshalb ( NOCH ) nicht im Char dargestellt werden. Aber wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an diesem Problem."

Waere hilfreicher als eine duerftiger link zu einem Item das ich selbst schon gesehen habe sonst waere diese Frage auch nicht aufgekommen.

Danke.


----------



## Roran (23. Januar 2007)

Nijota schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider sagen
> 
> Na und???
> 
> ...


Wenn es da ein Problem gibt,
ist mir nix bekannt.
Von daher kann ich Dir so eine Erklärung nicht geben,
und da ich ja nicht wissen kann, das Du Dir das Item auf diese Art schon angeschaut hast,
ist es immer besser als keine Antwort zu bekommen, war ja nur gut Gemeint.

Mußt mich ja nicht direkt in den Boden stampfen deswegen.

Aber ich werde mal eine PN an die Admins schicken,
vielleicht ist doch wo ein Fehler, der bis jetzt nicht auf getaucht ist.


----------



## Sajuuk (13. Februar 2007)

Huhu,

ich hab das Problem auch (Charakter "Meahkaresh"; http://www.buffed.de/?c=2026945), dass mir die grünen Sachen im Buffed-Portal alle mit "<zufällige Verzauberung>" angezeigt werden, wohingegen bei meinem Kumpel "Olafur" (http://www.buffed.de/?c=2026961) alles korrekt dargestellt wird. Da werden diese zufälligen Verzauberungen genau mit dem Wert angezeigt, wie sie auch im Spiel stehen.

Beispiel ist hier die Schärpe: Wir beide haben die gleiche, eine "Königliche Schärpe des Adlers". Bei mir steht aber nur "Königliche Schärpe" + "<Zufällige Verzauberung>" und bei ihm "Königliche Schärpe des Adlers" mit den korrekten Stats.

Was meinst Du mit "anzeigen lassen"? Muss ich im Spiel einmal alle Items anwählen? Oder wie ist Deine Aussage zu verstehen?


----------



## Addams (15. Februar 2007)

Hi Ihr!

Ich möchte das ganze noch etwas weiterführen, denn nicht nur, dass wohl bei manchen nur <zufällige Verzauberung> dabei steht, sondern scheinen die Werte auch nicht immer zu stimmen. So wird zum Beispiel bei mir der Helm http://www.buffed.de/?i=24906 im Inventar korrekt in der Ausführung "...der Heilung" angezeigt, aber laut Eurer Datenbank ist der Heilwert "Heilung +62", im Spiel (und auch bei Allakhazam) wird er mir mit "Heilung +120" angezeigt, was wohl auch der korrekte Wert zu sein scheint. Hier wäre also auch noch Korrekturbedarf. Aber von diesen Kleinigkeiten abgesehen ist natürlich alles topp :-) Weiter so!

Gruß
Addams


----------



## Sajuuk (18. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Wenn es da ein Problem gibt,
> ist mir nix bekannt.
> Von daher kann ich Dir so eine Erklärung nicht geben,
> und da ich ja nicht wissen kann, das Du Dir das Item auf diese Art schon angeschaut hast,
> ...



Gibts da inzwischen Neuigkeiten? Egal welches grüne Item ich mir hole - es steht in BLASC immer "zufällige Verzauberung" drin. Das war nicht immer so! Eigentlich gings damit erst nachm letzten Update los. Oder was zum ersten Mal nachm manuellen Upload? Könnte auch sein.

Ach ja: Der Talentbaum bei ihr hier http://www.buffed.de/?c=2026945&tab=2 stimmt im Bereich Arkan ja ma gar nich. Da ist scheinbar Feuer hinterlegt. Ist das ein Fehler, der nur bei mir is oder is da euer Template im Eimer?

*[Edit]* Auch bei anderen Magiern sind die Talente verhunzt, da is wat kaputt gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sajuuk (20. Februar 2007)

Haaallooooo Rooooran - nur ne kurze Info bitte, mehr will ich doch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowohl über die Magier-Talente als auch über die zufälligen Verzauberungen.


----------



## daLord (20. Februar 2007)

MAgier Talente sind zum zweiten mal gefixed. Ich hatte das am 07.02. schon mal gemeldet (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=5173) danach wurd das schnell gefixed. Und nach dem dir aufgefallen war, dass das Problem wieder da ist, wurde das schon wieder behoben. Im mom ist alles richtig.


----------



## Sajuuk (20. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> MAgier Talente sind zum zweiten mal gefixed. Ich hatte das am 07.02. schon mal gemeldet (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=5173) danach wurd das schnell gefixed. Und nach dem dir aufgefallen war, dass das Problem wieder da ist, wurde das schon wieder behoben. Im mom ist alles richtig.



Ah - hab grad eben nochma nachgeschaut, meine Nachfrage war noch auf Basis von gestern. *Jetzt stimmen sowohl die grünen Sachen als auch die Magiertalente* Subor!


----------



## Crowley (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Malizia,

eigentlich sollte die Anzeige der zufälligen Stats in der Charakteransicht funktionieren. In deinem Fall wurde der Wert allerdings nicht richtig erfasst. Um das Problem zu analysieren müsste ich mal einen Blick auf die BLASCProfiler.lua werfen, die sich bei dir im WTF/Accounts/<Account>/SavedVariables Ordner befindet.
Könntest du die bitte mal hier posten oder an crowley(at)buffed.de schicken?


----------



## Dormelosch (21. Februar 2007)

Das scheint ja auch meinen grünen Ring zu betreffen (siehe Threat: Weitere Fehler. Werde das mal heute abend anschauen und zusenden.


----------



## Isilrond (21. Februar 2007)

Außerdem sind die zufäligen Verzauberungen falscha ngezeigt im buffed.Profil

Beispiel: http://www.buffed.de/?c=700576 <-----Die Hose hat in dem Profil 21Ausdauer/21Int/21Spelldamage

Wenn ich dann auf die Hose drücke sagt mir die Liste der Zusatz "...des Zauberhexers" hat 21Ausdauer/14Int/17Spelldamage

In wirklichkeit hat das Ding aber 41Ausdauer/27Int/31Spelldamage


----------



## Isilrond (25. Februar 2007)

jetzt gehts - gut was auch imer getan wurde


----------

